# North Korean Optic... What is it?



## pardus (May 23, 2017)

Does anyone know what this is?
Shitty pic, but that's all I have.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 23, 2017)

Looks like it might just be a local boring monocular? Doesn't seem to have anything special attached to it.


----------



## CQB (May 24, 2017)

It's a Cartier amyl nitrate holder.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 24, 2017)

N


----------

